# Subalpine Cube Fest 2020 (Divide, CO)



## KingCanyon (Mar 10, 2020)

This competition will be the highest ever in North America at over 9300 feet in elevation! This will also be my first organized competition. Come if you want, we would love to have you!

https://www.worldcubeassociation.org/competitions/SubalpineCubeFest2020


----------



## brododragon (Mar 10, 2020)

No 4x4?


----------



## KingCanyon (Mar 10, 2020)

Nope, wanted mega instead as it is less common in Colorado.


----------



## 2018AMSB02 (Mar 11, 2020)

Ill be there!


----------

